# 2012 convention



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We are hafe way throught december and i have not seen anything about the 2012 convention. Is there any thing going on. Thanks


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.2012ngrc.com


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the email address


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

In addition to the website noted above, the 2012 NGRC had ads in the October and December 2011 issues of Garden Railways magazine. The convention committee is currently meeting monthly to work out convention details and will begin meeting twice a month in May 2012. 

Bert


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Is there going to be any running layouts at the convention hall? *


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Current plans include an LGB Model Railroad Club of Chicago floor layout and a Midwest RAILS modular layout. 

Bert


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

What opportunities for live steam running will be available? 

Tom


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the area where most layouts was designed by one guy and they look alike???


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll check into seeing about us getting the portable in the hall.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Dec 2011 06:44 PM 
Is this the area where most layouts was designed by one guy and they look alike??? 


No Marty, that was the Cincinnate area (Paul Bussey designs). The ones in the Chicago region are *very much* worth visiting.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Its going to be interesting to find out where the other layouts are in my area, I live about 45 minutes from where it is so I cant wait for this, will take a couple of days off and save my money for this show.

If anyone needs anything or if I can help with anything please let me know, I am local so if I can help in any way let me know.

Tom H


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Tom I will see how spring goes, I'd like to visit other RRs, most of the time I help at the shows and don't get to. Maybe we can get together.


----------

